# rabbit history timeline



## thatcrazybunny (Nov 27, 2010)

History of Rabbits and their Domestication 
*'Eocene Epoch',*
*55 million years ago; *

Ancient relatives of the modern rabbit lived in Asia and North America.
Dinosaurs were already extinct and age of mammals begun.
 *800,000 years ago;*

First fossil evidence of rabbits as we know them appeared.
 *During the Pliocene to the Beginning of the Ice Age;*

Modern day (domestic) rabbit is descended from the wild rabbit; '_Oryctolagus cuniculus' _makes its first appearance.
 *Another 790,000 years;*

Before Homo Sapiens evolved.
 *About 1100BC;*

Man's relationship with the European or 'true' rabbit recorded by seafaring Phoenicians when they landed in Iberia, and dispersed them to other areas.
The Phoenicians termed the Iberian Peninsula 'i-shephan-im' (the land of the rabbit), which became the Latin word 'Hispania', then became 'Spain'.
 
*About 100BC;*

rearing rabbits in captivity started in Rome
Rabbits were kept and hunted in large gardens surrounded by stone walls called '_Leporaria'._
This did not propose domestication because there was no specialized breeding program.
 *1st Century AD;*

Isolated monasteries began to keep rabbits for a ready source of food.
 
*Between 6th and 10th centuries AD;*

The French monks were probably responsible for the actual domestication of the wild rabbit
They kept the rabbits in separate cages to protect the breeding does.
Selection process starts by choosing tamer and friendlier rabbits that were easier to handle.
 
*12th Century AD;*

Normans brought them to Britain and established them as domestic and wild animals.
 
*1249 AD;*

Records show transaction between two monasteries for the purchase of two breeding pairs of rabbits.
 *Soon After;*

Rabbits have found their way to most regions of the world by either natural means or by early sailing vessels who kept them for a ready source of meat.
 
*1407 AD;*

Rabbits kept on islands for confinement using their fear of water, as a source of food during long sailing trips.
 *1530 AD;*

Early development of new varieties showing deliberate breeding.
first reference of a white rabbit
 *Mid 16th Century AD;*

Development of other colors such a black, and an increase in size.
 *During 17th Century AD;*

First appearance of 'silver-gray' and 'blue' rabbits and then the subsequent fur industry.
Seven distinct colors as well as differences in coat length and texture ear length and body size had been genetically selected.
Early fanciers then develop new breeds for meat, fur and pets.
Study of genetics on its way.
 *Prior to 1898 AD;*

Very few domestic rabbits in North America.
 *1910 AD;*

Other breeds of Domestic rabbits developed and imported into North America.
Development of a national rabbit association devoted to all breeds.


refs: http://www.drcba.ca/Information/RabbitWhoandWhy.aspx


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 28, 2010)

That is very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

